# Swap Manitou Sus forks for Rigids



## Losidan (9 Sep 2008)

I have a set of manitou Six Comp Forks which I was wondering if anyone would be interested in swapping for some rigids.

These are the forks..
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7181

They have some scratches but are working well. 80 mm of travel. Can supply pics if interested. 

Thanks
Dan


----------

